# last time making a fattie i think



## pandemonium (Nov 9, 2009)

I am just not impressed with the taste of them? this time i used johnsonville 4 cheese italion sausage and removed casing and put in eggs ,bacon, onions, cheese and a jalepeno and it just isnt that good in my opinion. i also made pork loins, ohh and i didnt do a bacon weave because the bacon tastes like crap on the smoker to me.


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 9, 2009)

when i seasoned the uds i put a regular maple chub of sausage on there and i think that is better than having all the innards lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

The beauty of BBQ is One Size Does NOT Fit All...

Each persons taste buds are different, what one person likes someone else doesn't so don't worry...  I will guarantee that you are not the only person who has something that you don't like that others do...


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 9, 2009)

i don't get it because i love bacon and sausage, but putting bacon on the smoker is terrible to me.


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 9, 2009)

Good eats!  

Interesting take on the fattie...I kind of know what you mean, but it could be just that might aren't as good as some.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't enjoy the texture of GROUND smoked meat, as much as I do the whole cuts.  But that doesn't mean I don't like smoked gound meat to some extent...after all, we're talking about meat here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kind of funny..but the definition of "fattie" that you can read right above here:  "A 1 popund chub of breakfast sausage ..."

THAT is my favorite thing to do on the smoker w/ ground meat.  Once again though, after I smoke a chub of JD breakfast sausage - I cut in in 1/2 slices the next day (usually Sun., for me) and then I fry the slices in a pan on the stove - then into a warm oven until the eggs are done.  Therefore, I'm changing the texture a little when I fry it...more pleasing to eat, for me - than the texture of the smoked ground meat without charring the outside on a grill or on the stovetop, first.

Anywhoo - just my take...

Do you like the smoked pork loin?  I do...still a rib man at heart, but I like the pork loin if it's done right.  It's my wife's favorite because the smoke doesn't overtake the cut usually - and my wife likes the lean cuts once in a while.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good smokin.


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 9, 2009)

yes the loin was pretty good, but nothing to write home about. like you said you cant beat ribs on the smoker (mmm ribs) i did like the smoked meatloaf so i am not sure if its about the meat being ground? but sausage is definitely something that you can eat too much of i guess because its greasy


----------



## slareau (Nov 9, 2009)

I could see how someone might not love a fatty.  I think that there is some degree of novelty at play.  After all, it is a pretty crazy concept.   I did eat mine on a biscuit and, in my opinion, serving it that way was much better than just eating a slice by itself.


----------



## ddave (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't care much for bacon after it comes out of the smoker either.  But for me it is the texture.  It usually doesn't get hot enough in the smoker to render out much of the fat and warm chewy bacon fat makes me want to hurl. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I do like the sausage smoked though but I've only done it with different types of Jimmy Dean.  But I'd agree with you also that the greasieness sort of limits how much I'd like to eat at one time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Some folks will partially cook the bacon before thay wrap an ABT.  I usually do my ABTs on the hotter part of the smoker (if I'm using the SnP I'll put it right next to the firebox).  Don't know that it's feasible to do partially cooked bacon to wrap a fattie but, for me, I just leave the bacon off.

Dave


----------



## ddave (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd say that would be true about lots of things smoked. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Contrary to some popular opinion I don't feel that EVERYTHING tastes better smoked.  I think as a flavor enhancer it has it's place and limits.  

I'm sorry but I've got to draw the line somewhere for me anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 No disrespect intended to the folks who feel differently though.

But . . . frozen burittos and corn dogs aren't half bad smoked.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## ronp (Nov 9, 2009)

Neither are Cheetos and pop corn. I have done them both.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm pretty proud of the sausages I turn out-as far as a fatty, I have made 1-and it didn't do anything for me-I like a good link or patty.Oh and as far as bacon-well I a baconmaker also and you can't beat a wrapped ABT.


----------



## chefal (Nov 9, 2009)

If you decide to try again use TURKEY BACON.  I tried it for the 1st time on a fattie I made yesterday and it was much better than regular bacon.


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 9, 2009)

yes maybe turkey bacon would be good.


----------



## slareau (Nov 9, 2009)

Another thought, you could throw it in a hot oven or on the girll for a few minutes after it's cooked in order to crisp up the bacon.  I used some thick cut bacon on one I made Friday and I used the oven to crisp it up.  It was sort of soggy and gross when it first came off of the smoker.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Nov 9, 2009)

So out of curiosity, what doesn't taste right with bacon/sausage in the smoker?

The only time I've had bad tasting food in the smoker is when the air flow was very low and I believe I had creosote build up on the meat.  I'm not saying that's what happened with yours, but I'm curious as to what you don't like about it.

I've done cowboy candy (bacon with some sort of pork rub on it) and it comes out crispy and yummy.

When you do a bacon weave on a fattie, you're rarely going to have good crispy bacon, no matter what you do.  Normally on mine the outside is sorta crisp and the inside almost looks raw.  Is this what you mean or is it just a taste thing?

Fatties are a staple for me when I smoke.  I have to have something to munch on while the larger pieces finish up, but again, to each his own.


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 9, 2009)

I was a bit unhappy with my first couple of fatties because I was using thick cut country bacon. What some of the previous posts said is true. It will always be flabby and gross. Try using the thinnest sliced bacon you can find. It normally renders out completely. It might not be crispy on the underside of the weave, but at least the uncooked fat effect is greatly lessened.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 9, 2009)

My bacon comes out crisp because I up the temp for the last 30 minutes. I didn't like my first fatties either. My second ones, I used apple pie filling and maple sausage and I'm in love. Everyone just needs to experiment and find their own.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 9, 2009)

Pandemonium,

I gravitate toward the original definition of a fatte...a smoked chub of sausage. I then use that as an ingredient in other things. You might try to use it for one of my favorites...smoked fattie sausage gravy over some biscuits. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74577

I also like it with a slice of cheese on a cracker, or just hack a hunk off and eat that. 

Fatties have kind of morphed into stuffed sausages with all kinds of ingredients or melted cheeses oozing out. They are good, and make quite a statement, but if your taste is for a good ol' plain "naked" fattie, then by all means make that, or use that as a base ingredient in bigger dishes. It is all good!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2009)

There is nobody here telling you that you have to smoke fatties. If you want to you can and if you don't to then you ahve to smoke atleast six a year or else. Not you don't.


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey,
I have done a few fatties, but my bride doesn't eat much meat (I know, go figure) but I am a prime carnivore even w/o a whole set of teeth and devour lots of meat. But the fatties I made, albeit very good (for a beginner) I didn't eat all of it. It is very heavy to eat. Also, the bacon wrap holds it all together, adds flavor and structure.
10 years ago our sons would have helped us eat this but they are 2 states away. You will learn from your experience what you like to smoke (and eat).


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 10, 2009)

well the bacon i bought was thick sliced apple wood bacon so that's one reason it didn't seem cooked, and no even though i like crisp bacon, the smoke just overpowers it. what can i say fatties are just not my thing even though they sound and look so good in the pics.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Nov 10, 2009)

Try cranking up the heat of your smoker at the end and brown the bacon until crisp. For instance this one looks like the bacon is pretty crisp: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78836

If you don't like it, don't worry about it. Just do what you like.


----------

